# Armar amplificador de audio 5 a 10 w potencia(cirtuito electro transistorizado)



## bugmenot

hola...
soy nuevo en esto..  en realidad estoy en esto desde mis 12 años.. pero me avia desviado hacia la computacion...
ahora estoy empezando otra ves....
y me queria armar un amplificador de audio a transistores... (mis preferidos.. ajaja)
el problema es que busco algo para ser portatil y que use baterias como de 9 vs o que tenga que unir para aumentar el voltage....
para poder usarlo en um MP3 o un Celular.
con 2 canales (stereo)
de 8 a 10 w de potencia... si tene que ser menos bueno...

y solo tengo estos transistores....

BC558B (tengo 3) 
BC548C
TIP 30C
TIP 41
TIP 32
TIP 42
C337
BC549C (tengo 2)
BC327

despues lo demas como capacitores y diodos y resistencia lo debo tener.. cualquier cosa lo compro...


PD: hace mucho arme uno de 1 W de potencia, y no amprificaba nada de nada, pero en aquel entonses tenia 12 años, ahora tengo 16.

por fabor... e buscado por todas partes y los que encuentro no me sirven ya que son de 12 vs o mas y no tengo forma de alimentarlo aparte no tengo tantos transistores pero si no me queda otra los compro....

grasias


----------



## DJ DRACO

aca t paso un pre con un transistor de uso general, podes reemplazarlo por el bc548 o similar.
a la salida conectale la base del tip41, el colector del mismo a voltaje positivo, y del emisor al parlante. si podes agregale filtros, tales como capacitores ceramicos, que t vana a servir para filtrar las frecuencias muy altas.

si puedo t hago el esquema completo y t lo posteo.

cambiando la realimentacion de 100K a 22K, la alimentacion de 2N de 10K a 680Ohms, sacando el cap, de 100nF de salida, y mandando la señal a la base del tip, alimentando con 9 volts, podes lograr unos 2 watts.

de ultima, la que t queda es usar un TDA2002, con 9 volts 1Ah, t tira los 5 watts q queres( con 12volts t da 8 watts), con una fidelidad altisima, sin tanto costo, t dejo el esquema y el pcb.


----------



## bugmenot

grasias man.... 


ahora voy a armar el que me dijiste...  usare el pre para el viejo amplificador que avia armado.. de 1 w .... estuve revisandolo y descubri que una resistencia que avia usado estava jodida.. y me tirava toda la potencia del parlante.. T_T ... aora espero que con esto amplifique como deve...


----------



## matias_2008

hola amigos del foro me podria decir que pasa si yo al amplificador de la imagen adjunta enves de ponerle 6v cocm dice le pogo 26v lo estuve provando en el Electronics Workbench y con una entrada de 800mvac y alimntado con 6v obtengo a la slida 2.6vac y con una entrada de 800mvac y alimntado con 26v a la salida obtengo 11.20v, el problema es el siguinete yo quiero save ¿que sucederia si yo lo armo y lo alimneto con 26V se quemaria los transistores o funcionaria? ya que con el progama de cimulacio no salta ningun erron por algo que se valla a quemoar o algun coto.


----------



## Guest

mira en el datashet de los transistores el maximo voltaje que admiten


----------



## nietzche

porque no hay condensador de desacoplo al final, y porque no hay resistencias en el emisor a tierra con su correspondiente capacitor de desacoplo?, y esa resistencia supongo es de 680k  no?,   a ver diganme porfa


----------



## CoolDann

Hola, una pregunta. Tengo una Laptop y muchas peliculas que bajo tienen bajo sonido ademas de que las bocinas no dan para mucho, la mayoria de las laps tienen poca calidad y sonido sus bocinas por lo que quiero ver si ese amplificador me puede servir para conectarla a mi lap y a unas bocinas de esas que tienen los stereos caseros que tiene promedio unos 15 a 20 cm. creo que son de 8 Ohms.
Espero alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## yasiterere

Y de seguro suena mejor q*UE* el equipito de tu Lap pero acordat q*UE* tienen esa medida para meter toda la electronica y parlantes con medidas correspondientes... creo q*UE* el circuito de arri*B*a con los 3 548 andaria de 10 pero probando algo semejante con un Fet. Supongo q*UE* al no necesitar IB podrias hacerlo funcionar con aimentación USB. Saludos!


----------



## matias_2008

necesito un ample de 1 o 2w que me recomiendan?


----------



## mufo

matias_2008 dijo:


> necesito un ample de 1 o 2w que me recomiendan?



este ampli anda re bien, 

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page33.htm

anda a 12V


----------



## obregon

matias_2008 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro me podria decir que pasa si yo al amplificador de la imagen adjunta enves de ponerle 6v cocm dice le pogo 26v lo estuve provando en el Electronics Workbench y con una entrada de 800mvac y alimntado con 6v obtengo a la slida 2.6vac y con una entrada de 800mvac y alimntado con 26v a la salida obtengo 11.20v, el problema es el siguinete yo quiero save ¿que sucederia si yo lo armo y lo alimneto con 26V se quemaria los transistores o funcionaria? ya que con el progama de cimulacio no salta ningun erron por algo que se valla a quemoar o algun coto.



Hola,mira esa resistencia de realimentacion general no funciona,sacasela la de 680K,porque te anula toda amplificacion en vez de amplificarla,con respecto a la R de 280K que alimenta al 1er.TR es muy alta,hace una cosa,ese mismo circuito,sacale la R de 680K y realimenta el 1º con una R de 10K ,el enlase del 1º TR con el 2º,tenes que desacoplar la continua por medio de un capasitor electrolitico de 2,2UF en serie con el polo + para el lado del 1º TR y asi con los otros.Para el 2º la realimentacion ponele una R de 22K y al 3º una de 50 o 100K.Pero consejo hacelo con 2 TR y no con 3,es suficiente.Las R que alimentan los TR osea las que van conectadas a +vcc y colector para una alimentacion con 12 volt(fuente simple)deben ser de 1.5K a 2,7K,fijate y a la salida le colocas un electrolitico de 2,2 o 3,3UF con el positivo que mire hacia el TR (ESTO ES UN PRE NO ES UN AMPLI DE POTENCIA EHH).Saludos.LUIS


----------



## pandacba

Les dejo un interesante esquema, ya que puede adaptarse a varias potencias según necesidad


----------



## pipa09

pandacba dijo:


> Les dejo un interesante esquema, ya que puede adaptarse a varias potencias según necesidad


 

Esta probado panda ese circuito, no recuerdo haber leido sobre el, y no era de la mejor manera!


----------



## pandacba

Si pero yo quisiera saber quien y como lo probaron.
El circuito no es ninguna novedad, originalmente lo presento *Motorola* de echo lleva el MC1741 que lo fabrican ellos mismos, el 741 no es bueno para audio si lleva mucha ganancia, si esta es muy poca entra bien en la bando de audio, es decir el 741 es malo para un pre donde necesitas ganancias en tensión del orden de 100 alli a ese se le estrecha la banda. pero aqui no esta en pre y tiene una ganancia muy baja lo que le permite  tener un ancho de banda aceptable, las potencias mostradas en estas tablas son para fuente regulada para 20W funciona OK.

Pero 100 a 1 los que lo probaron armaron el de mayor potencia y alli nadie sabe manejarse bien

Para la gama de potencia solicitada15W-20W funciona bien

Claro yo hice uno para esa gama de potencia pero le cambie el 741(pero debi hacer unos cambios )

Si te recordas done vste tales comentarios pasame el link que me dare una vueltita por alli jejeje


----------



## pipa09

no lo recuerdo bien pero lo presentaban como amplificador Motorola.

Voy a hacer memoria y buscarlo!


----------



## pandacba

Exacto tal como te dije en el post


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Algo como esto podría ser un buen y simple comienzo:


----------



## lenin90

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Algo como esto podría ser un buen y simple comienzo:



gracias por el circuito, pero que potencia tengo en la salida, como lo podria medir al momento de armarlo


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Calculo que cerca de 15 watts podes obtener de este amplificador.


----------



## lenin90

hola black tiger veras le cambie la etapa de amplificación de un circuito de 2watts y le puse unos tip 141 y su complemento tip 147 para poder amplificar mas vatios y a de alimentación 40 voltios crees que  si fucnionará o en que esta fallando


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Si no veo el circuito difícilmente podría decirte algo con certeza lenin90


----------



## lenin90

gracias.. esta es la simulación


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Tenés el circuito original de este amplificador?


----------



## lenin90

si es este... lo saque de una revista


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Bueno, mirándolo por arriba te puedo decir que a mi criterio no va a funcionar bien, ya que al aumentar tanto la tensión, hay que recalcular todas las resistencias de polarización y de carga. Simulá el circuito original y medí las corriente involucradas, luego hacé lo mismo aumentando la tensión y ajustá las resistencias para que las corrientes sean similares. No es un procedimiento muy teórico ni correcto, pero puede llegar a funcionar


----------



## pandacba

Hola Black Tiger

Lenin
Con 40V estamos hablando de un equipo de unos 20W, en lugar de modificar ese que tiene algo que no me convence en el driver, busca uno que entregue 20W
y un detalle, los darlington no aumenta la potencia, solamente remplazan un solo dipositvo al de salida y su driver nada más...

El circuito que te paso Black esta muy bueno


----------



## lenin90

gracias PANDACBA lo que pasa es que tengo los materiales del circuito que me paso BLACK TIGER
pero no se si me entregara los 15 vatios que necesito... ya que tengo que entregar mañana


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Lo dudo, es el doble de la tensión de alimentación.
Si querés hacer algo no muy complicado y probado, te recomiendo esto: http://sound.westhost.com/project12a.htm
Solo deberías reemplazar el conjunto Q3/Q5 por el TIP147 y Q4/Q6 por el TIP141 (ojo que no son exactamente complementarios, el complementario del 147 es el 142, y del 141 es el 146

Sorry, te pisé


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Lo siento (por lo del toque de queda).
Este otro esquema también te podría servir: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es de ésta página:http://www.extremecircuits.net/2010/06/60-watt-bass-amplifier_03.html


----------



## lenin90

GRACIAS.. por cierto el circuito de la pagina anterior que me enviaste si le puedo bajar el voltaje verdad para que no sea de 40w sino de 20w


----------



## Black Tiger1954

En principio sí, se podría, ya que tiene los ajustes tanto de corriente como de simetría, quizás haya que retocar algún valor de algo, pero me parece que podría funcionar bien.


----------



## lenin90

en el lugar en donde estan los recuadritos amarillos son mi duda... gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954

En la simulación, la resistencia de carga o simulación del parlante, que va justamente entre el - de C7 y R7. Ahí es donde tenés que medir la salida.


----------



## lenin90

Disculpa entre la c7 y r8 verdad

Me puedes pasar porfa  la simulaciÓn y como le modificaste la mediciÓn gracias...


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Ahí te la dejo. Fijate que agregué la carga y moví el punto de prueba.


----------



## lenin90

GRACIAS BLACK JACK...
si ahora si ya sale la potencia que requeria, pero le tendo que bajar a mas o menos 30 voltios la fuente para obtener 20w teoricos por supuesto


----------



## aroman

lenin90 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos me pueden ayudar con el diagrama de un amplificador de 15 watts



es muy sencillo de motar y no da nada de problemas, creo que es muy fiel y de poca distorción, los resultados practicos fuerron exelentes y el condensador acoplado a la salida te pemite bajar o subir la impedancia de carga como lo desees.

Este es un sencillo plano que utiliso mucho, ya que requiere de pocos compnentes y se le puede sacar mas o menos potemcia en función del voltage que se le aplique combiando solamente el voltage, la etapa complementaria, y la de salida en función de la potencia que se desee, poniendole 2sc 5200 en la salida y KT 837 y KT805 en la etapa complementaria se logran 120W aplicandole más menos 45 V. Pruevalo y beras, lo saque de una referencia Yamaha con mucho trabajo, y me ha cervido de mucho,


----------



## SimonTaz

DJ DRACO dijo:


> aca t paso un pre con un transistor de uso general, podes reemplazarlo por el bc548 o similar.
> a la salida conectale la base del tip41, el colector del mismo a voltaje positivo, y del emisor al parlante. si podes agregale filtros, tales como capacitores ceramicos, que t vana a servir para filtrar las frecuencias muy altas.
> 
> si puedo t hago el esquema completo y t lo posteo.
> 
> cambiando la realimentacion de 100K a 22K, la alimentacion de 2N de 10K a 680Ohms, sacando el cap, de 100nF de salida, y mandando la señal a la base del tip, alimentando con 9 volts, podes lograr unos 2 watts.
> 
> de ultima, la que t queda es usar un TDA2002, con 9 volts 1Ah, t tira los 5 watts q queres( con 12volts t da 8 watts), con una fidelidad altisima, sin tanto costo, t dejo el esquema y el pcb.



compa, yo estoy armando algo muy muy similar, ya tengo el preamplificador y el control de tonos listo, me falta una etapa de potencia con a lo menos 2W a la salida de 8 ohms... y como a la salida del control de tono, hecho con OP 074, tengo una senosoidal de app 7V... entonces pienso simplemnete agregar un transistor para darle potencia, la primera foto que colocaste es simple y efectiva cierto?? soportaria una eventual carga de 8ohms??
muchas gracias de ante mano. SLds!!!!


----------



## pichicatero

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Algo como esto podría ser un buen y simple comienzo:



Disculpa Tiger, este diagrama que pones, está probado? 
Esa unión de los capacitores de 220 y 100 micros a la tierra no hacen corto?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Corto no van a hacer, perooooooooo, ahora que lo miro con más detalle, C1, C2 y C3 están marcados con la polaridad invertida, cosa que no le va a agradar para nada al dieléctrico. Si alguien lo arma, hay que invertirlos.
No sé si alguien lo habrá armado, pero es probable que funcione bien, yo no lo armé.

PD: por favor si algún modeladol puede agregar el comentario en rojo en el post original donde puse la referencia al esquema sería muy bueno


----------



## aroman

Está claro, ya lo monté, con la corrección que especificas y funciona correctamente, cuando lo armé me percaté de esto y lo tuve en cuenta.


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable consideracion este esquema de un amplificador(a transistores) a 10w


----------



## aroman

Saludos,
estoy muy interesado en armar este plano, pero no se que sucede que no he podido bajar el .rar, me dice que tiene problemas. si lo pudieras subir sin compactar(como imagen) sería más fácil

de ante manos: Gracias.


----------



## jcm

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Algo como esto podría ser un buen y simple comienzo:


en si funciana de vcerdad por q yo soy nuevo en esto yno tengo conocimientos pero si tengo muchas ganas de aprender


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto el siguiente archivo que dejo a su consideracion, saludos

otro a su consideracion


----------



## DOSMETROS

jcm dijo:


> en si funciana de vcerdad por q yo soy nuevo en esto yno tengo conocimientos pero si tengo muchas ganas de aprender


 







Fijate unos post más atrás que avisaron que C1 , C2 y C3 están al revés
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/506333/ _ 
Saludos !


----------



## dianic

hola:
Tengo que realizar un proyecto de un amplificador de audio con transistores, vi el diagrama que colocaron y no se mi me puede funcionar a mi. Verán, tengo que colocar un micrófono a la entrada para que pueda escucharse a la salida con un parlante en este caso la bocina de 8ohms.
Yo digo que este diagrama puedo probarlo y ver si efectivamente me da el audio que requiero a la salida amplificado.
Espero puedan comentarme algo.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si vas a aplicar un mcrófono muy probablemente necessites un preamplifcador para el mismo y no porque se trate de este amplificador si no por la baja señal emitidas por los micrófonos en general


----------



## aroman

el plano que se piblica es asertado para esto, solo tendrías que agregar un pre capas de lebantar la señal de u microfono.
saludos



en la Web, encuentras cantidad de planos para esto, de forma rapida te dejo uno que te puese servir.
espero que te te guste.

saludos


----------



## dianic

orales....
Si me di cuenta de eso pues cuando arme el circuito no pude escuchar nada, ademas de que el transistor y51 no lo pude encontrar y el dc179 tampoco aca en mexico ya esta caducado.
Pero gracias lo voy a intentar y les comento.
OKIS SALUDINES



Gracias aroman.
Pero tengo que utilizar solo transistores bjt.  
Una pregunta ¿puedo conectarle cualquier pre-amplificador que sea bjt?


----------



## pandacba

Pre muy recomendable para mic.


----------



## dianic

Gracias aroman voy a probarlo y te comento que me sucedio
saludos


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion este esquema de un ampli a 10w, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto el siguiente esquema de este amplificador, saludos


----------



## gahdezja

pichicatero dijo:


> Disculpa Tiger, este diagrama que pones, está probado?
> Esa unión de los capacitores de 220 y 100 micros a la tierra no hacen corto?



hola que tal yo arme este circuito y el capacitor de 220 micros me exploto como palomita de maíz y lo único que hice fue invertir la la polaridad de este (todo lo demás lo deje igual al diagrama) pero como ya no tuve otro capacitor de 220 puse en su lugar uno de 2200 micros a 80 volts que fue el único capacitor disponible que tenia y funciono bien me levanto una bocina marca sony a casi la misma potencia que las levanta el estero de mi caro estas son las caracteristicas de le bosina ao que se den una idea mas clara:

XS- GF6932X

Altav oces de 3 vias 6" X 9" (16 X 23 CM)

POTENCIA MAXIMA DE 300W

POTENCIA NOMINAL DE 60W RMS

RESPUESTA DE FRECUENCIA DE 27HZ A 30KHZ

SENSIBILI DAD DE 93DB/W/ M   


El único defecto que le encontré es que R8=200Ω se me calentaba pero quizá sea por que puse todas las resistencias a 1/2 watt (o quizá sea por los amperes de la fuente) en la mañana la cambie por una de 1 watt y disminuyo considerablemente el calentamiento  pero aun así se calentaba un poco pero fue lo único que se calentó ni siquiera los tip pero aun así les puse disipador. La fuente que ocupe fue a 12v - 3A y me trabajo bien espero les sea de utilidad mi información jeje buen día DIOS les bendiga.


----------



## santivece

dianic dijo:


> orales....
> Si me di cuenta de eso pues cuando arme el circuito no pude escuchar nada, ademas de que el transistor y51 no lo pude encontrar y el dc179 tampoco aca en mexico ya esta caducado.
> Pero gracias lo voy a intentar y les comento.
> OKIS SALUDINES
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias aroman.
> Pero tengo que utilizar solo transistores bjt.
> Una pregunta ¿puedo conectarle cualquier pre-amplificador que sea bjt?



yo realize tambien el circuito y no paso nada, es decir, no se escucha
quisiera saber que pre necesita


----------



## elmabueno

aroman dijo:


> Está claro, ya lo monté, con la corrección que especificas y funciona correctamente, cuando lo armé me percaté de esto y lo tuve en cuenta.



¿Qué es lo que tuviste que tomar en cuenta? Por favor


----------

